
React Studio 1.2: Version control, Plugin Editor and Store, 3D previews – and free - pavlov
https://hackernoon.com/react-studio-1-2-version-control-plugin-editor-store-3d-previews-and-free-30ad75bb3feb
======
pavlov
I built all of the React codegen and component design UI for this product,
among other stuff... Happy to answer any questions!

In a nutshell, it's a rapid application development tool for web apps, but you
can control and customize the code output to an unseen degree.

You get a complete "create-react-app" project when exporting, and there's
automatic Git integration which uses branches to make sure the generated UI
code ends up neatly separated from manual code changes. There's also an
advanced plugin system (including a built-in plugin editor), so you can easily
take React/JS code and wrap it into modules that designers can use.

